# Full Moon Hikes



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/09/full-moon-hike-in-hills.html

Last month someone I met up in Briones told me to try a hike by moon light one day.
Yesterday was the day that Bailey, Chloe and I set out after the sun went down from the top of Briones Road out of Martinez. We travelled about 4 miles at dusk and then under the moonlight. Stayed out about 90 minutes. Often you can't see your dog(s) but their night vision is MUCH better than ours and they can see you. Just have to believe in your dogs.

If you have never tried it, it was worth it. Carry a good flashlight (along with a back-up) for when you are under the trees, but in open spaces there is plenty of light.

Happy trails.
Rod


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You picked the perfect time with a Harvest moon.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess I could call it hiking... around my neighborhood during this full moon... I Love it! Always feel like I'm the only one out 
When we do really hike at night in Mammoth, I have these little bobble lights that hang on the dogs collars.
Last Thanksgiving, we had 6 dogs with them on of different colors. it was hilarious, all you could see were these bobbing, running, jumping, standing little lights all over out there in the dark. But we knew where each dog was, they are great.
Must admit, last night I was so tired, I just watched it come up, with a glass of wine in hand, and admired it.
Maybe hike tonight...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Last few were 2am still getting some the endless sun

night can be 1 hour total darkness

and we were one of the 1st humans to walk on these paths

Sharing this with a once number 1 draft pic retired and Top Capt was the key 

lights out 1 hour maybe ;D


----------

